# Ultimate Warrior sues Something Awful



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2005)

Ultimate Warrior sues Something Awful
http://www.somethingawful.com/articles.php?a=2790

 Ever wonder what the former WWF champions been up to?  Well, after a recent controvercial college appearence, it looks like his organization has been grappling in the legal arena.

 Its an interesting read.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2005)

Sheesh. Late April Fool's Day joke?


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 11, 2005)

The Emails made me giggle.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 11, 2005)

Isnt the internet a fun place....:shrug:


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 11, 2005)

haha thats really messed up


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 12, 2005)

I didn't know it was that easy to get info on people.... Big brother is watching  :uhohh:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

It's _too_ easy to get info. on people.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, the internet is like a goldmine for lawyers 

 I've had a lawsuit threat or two from things I've posted too 

 All in good fun it is


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I've had a lawsuit threat or two from things I've posted too


 Yeah, if I only had a dime.  Kaith too!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 12, 2005)

If I had a penny....


----------

